# Canon Announces the Speedlite 430EX III-RT Flash



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2015)

```
<strong>New External Flash Unit Features Wireless Flash Shooting and Compact Size

</strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 8, 2015 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT external flash unit featuring – for the first time in the Canon 430EX series – radio-controlled wireless flash shooting capabilities<sup class="green">1</sup> designed to make creative light control more manageable and versatile for photographers of all levels. This third generation Speedlite is a perfect primary flash unit for amateur and advanced amateur photographers looking to create beautiful portraits with Canon digital cameras such as the EOS Rebel T6i, as well as professional photographers looking for a small and lightweight secondary flash.</p>
<p>“Canon is proud to offer outstanding photographic accessories that help enhance a photographer’s overall creative experience when shooting with our EOS DSLR cameras,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The new Speedlite 430EX III-RT provides photographers with a very responsive flash unit having new wireless capabilities that enable users to create more professional lighting effects than if they were to rely on their camera’s pop-up flash alone.”</p>
<p>Featuring enhanced functionality and operability over its predecessor (the Canon Speedlite 430EX II), the new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT features wireless flash shooting via optical or radio transmission (similar to the Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT but slave function only), now with shorter recycling time and quicker firing. This multi-functional flash unit makes more advanced flash shooting easy for any photographer with its intuitive, user-friendly operation, abundant bounce and swivel shooting functions and advanced features including a maximum Guide Number of 43/141 at ISO 100 in meters/feet, auto zooming from 24-105mm, Hi-Speed Sync and Second-curtain Sync. In addition, the Speedlite 430EX III-RT has been reduced in size and weight compared to its predecessor.</p>
<p>Featuring another first for the 430EX series of flash units, the Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT also includes an SCF-E2 Color Filter which helps balance color temperature when shooting in incandescent lighting, an SBA-E2 Bounce Adapter that helps soften light while helping suppress shadows, a built-in Catchlight panel, illuminated dot-matrix LCD, new control dial, light distribution options, multi-camera sync shooting, and remote shutter release. Enhanced functions include broader bounce angle range and flash exposure compensation via the new control dial. Also included are two cases – one for the flash and one for the filter and adapter.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>The new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT flash is scheduled to be available in September 2015 for an estimated retail price of $299.99*. For more information please visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_430ex_iii_rt">http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_430ex_iii_rt</a></p>
<p><strong>Preorder Options:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1165079-REG/canon_0585c006_speedlite_430ex_iii_rt.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT $299 from B&H Photo</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1165080-REG/canon_1157c001_ra_e3_remote_controller_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon RA-E3 Remote Controller Adapter from B&H Photo</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1165081-REG/canon_0588c001_sba_e2_bounce_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon SBA-E2 Bounce Adapter from B&H Photo</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1165078-REG/canon_0587c001_scf_e2_color_filter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon SCF-E2 Color Filter from B&H Photo</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Very good refresh to Canon speedlite lineup. The old version was already showing age.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2015)

placing a preorder, will be replacing my Mr-14ex II over this flash.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice to see. 
and with a MRSp of $300 plus some rebates or cashback within a few months maybe I'm in.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

Wonder if we will see wireless transmitters built in to future Canon bodies?
Would be nice in a 6D MK II and 5D MK IV, given they have no pop-up flash, and wouldn't need one either now that wireless is about to become the 'norm'.

There was some talk that the next 1D was delayed due to Canon testing some new flash system. I wonder if that could be related to having integrated wireless transmitter.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 8, 2015)

lw said:


> Would be nice in a 6D MK II and 5D MK IV, given they have no pop-up flash, and wouldn't need one either now that wireless is about to become the 'norm'.



Extra useful in those two I agree, and if the 6D Mark II also has a swivel screen that would make it the ideal macro camera for me. 

I'm currently using a 60D (in preference to my 7D2 because of the swivel screen) with a 430EX on a bracket for outdoor macro, and I've found that controlling it using the onboard flash is unreliable - too much ambient light I guess. So I'm using an OC-E3 cable but it would be great to lose that.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

Another good new feature is that the 430EX-III-RT is also a wireless transmitter (both wireless _and _optical). Whereas the II was not, it was only an optical slave.
So doubly useful when used together with an off-camera flash, and/or on bodies like the 6D and 5D that don't have a pop-up flash.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

lw said:


> Another good new feature is that *the 430EX-III-RT is also a wireless transmitter* (both wireless _and _optical). Whereas the II was not, it was only an optical slave.



To be clear, the 430EX III-RT is a slave flash only, and can be controlled by RT and optical masters.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > Another good new feature is that *the 430EX-III-RT is also a wireless transmitter* (both wireless _and _optical). Whereas the II was not, it was only an optical slave.
> ...



Not according to the specs... http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/speedlite_flash/speedlite_430ex_iii-rt/#p-specification5



> WIRELESS FLASH
> Transmitter	Yes
> Transmission type	Infra-red / Radi


o

Or the CPN information http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/canon_launches_speedlite_430ex_iii_rt.do



> The Speedlite 430EX III-RT includes radio wireless flash control *acting as either a master or slave unit*.
> 
> Acting as a master, the Speedlite 430EX III-RT can control up to five groups of RT-series flashes, with up to 15 units in each group.


----------



## Zv (Jul 8, 2015)

A bit overdue but welcome the new features like being able to rotate the head almost all the way round. Still don't know why they can't make it like the Yongnuos and rotate 360 degrees? And the control dial is a very welcome feature, those tiny hard to press buttons were super annoying. 

For those who just want to add slaves to their set up this will be great. if you don't need on camera flash then the ST-E3-RT will be a popular choice for an all 430 set up. 

For me the speedlite ship has sailed and Yongnuo YN-560 III fill my requirements of being affordable and easy to use. Sold my 430 EXII a while ago. It was a dinosaur in comparison. Glad Canon updated it, finally.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

Zv said:


> For those who just want to add slaves to their set up this will be great. if you don't need on camera flash then the ST-E3-RT will be a popular choice for an all 430 set up.



For the price, 2x 430EX III-RT's would be much more versatile choice than 1 flash plus a ST-E3 transmitter. Here in the UK, even at launch prices the 430 III is only £25 more than the ST-E3


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2015)

Seems like Canon cannot decide or does not know their products. 

because this


lw said:


> > WIRELESS FLASH
> > Transmitter	Yes
> > Transmission type	Infra-red / Radi
> 
> ...



and this 


Canon Rumors said:


> ... the new Canon Speedlite 430EX III-RT features wireless flash shooting via optical or radio transmission (similar to the Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT* but slave function only*)


seem to be a little bit opposite, doesn't it?


----------



## NorbR (Jul 8, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> seem to be a little bit opposite, doesn't it?



Very confusing indeed ???
If I had to guess, I would say that the press release is right (i.e. slave only, optical and radio), and that for the CPN info, someone went a little overboard in copypasting info from the 600EX-RT. I hope I'm wrong, though ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 8, 2015)

This is good news. I am glad that they are putting this functionality in a smaller and less expensive flash model.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2015)

At last they have copied Nikon and gone with a decent filter and an included diffuser. When does the 600 get those?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

lw said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > lw said:
> ...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but I bet the 430EX II-RT in both wireless modes (optical and radio/RT) is 
1. strictly slave only 
2. has still no 2nd curtain sync in wireless E-TTL mode 
3. has still no manual/direct control over zoom-head position 

In essence, as so often with Canon it comes years too late and even then represents the very minimum of any reasonably expected feature set. :


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 8, 2015)

It doesn't look like there has been any boost in power output, which is a shame. I have a pair of 430EXII flashes I tend to stuff into little nooks for a shot and hide because they're small. I sometimes even bail on the 580 or the 600 for event on camera flash too. I like that it's smaller with more features from the 600. I'll check one out. Maybe time to upgrade my duo of 5+ year old small flashes.


----------



## Cochese (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 8, 2015)

I think, there is some confusion here between
A) (synchronized) remote release of camera shutters which is possible via the Canon RT protocol 
and 
B) Remote triggering of other E-TTL flashes via wireless link (optical or radio/RT).

While the 430EX III may be able to do all or part of A) in similar or identical fashion like a 600EX-RT, I bet it cannot do any of B). 

Of course all of this confusion originates with Canon's (consciously?) vague wording in their press releases, marketing claims and websites, including CPN.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Seems like Canon cannot decide or does not know their products.
> 
> because this
> 
> ...



I think the Japanese site clarifies it - or confuses it further
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/accessary/detail/0585c001-spec.html



> Radio communication - wireless master / slave function
> Optical communication - wireless slave function



As does the CPN site - had I have quoted more earlier


> The Speedlite 430EX III-RT includes radio wireless flash control acting as either a master or slave unit. Additionally, *using the traditional optical/infrared system the 430 EX III-RT can be fired remotely as an optical slave unit*


----------



## lastcoyote (Jul 8, 2015)

No external battery pack (CP-E4) use available like with the 600ex-rt. Bit of a shame.


----------



## mrzero (Jul 8, 2015)

B&H product photos show two different shots of the LCD screen lit up - one orange with "Slave" icon and one green with "master" icon. 

Wow.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

mrzero said:


> B&H product photos show two different shots of the LCD screen lit up - one orange with "Slave" icon and one green with "master" icon.



Indeed - glad I was wrong!! In many respects, the 430-RT is a mini-600-RT.


----------



## Zv (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function? 

The ST-E3 RT is starting to look a bit redundant.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 8, 2015)

Whatever. But Canon unable or unwilling to provide clear, unambiguos specs in an official product announcement is really ridiculous. Especially when potential key capabilities of the product are concerned


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> At last they have copied Nikon and gone with a decent filter and an included diffuser. When does the 600 get those?


When we yell enough at the problem on this forum.


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Whatever. But Canon unable or unwilling to provide clear, unambiguos specs in an official product announcement is really ridiculous. Especially when potential key capabilities of the product are concerned



The Canon USA does seem particularly poor in that respect.

The EU/UK sites are better.
http://www.canon.co.uk/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/consumer_news/cameras_accessories/speedlite_430ex_iii_rt.aspx
The detail isn't in the 'announcement' but on the spec sheets and the images


----------



## RGF (Jul 8, 2015)

Zv said:


> Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function?
> 
> The ST-E3 RT is starting to look a bit redundant.



+1. why a controller when you can get a controller and flash for a few $ more


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function?
> ...




TDP just confirmed that it's a radio master as well:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15411

So, yeah... RIP to ST-E3-RT sales unless it's price plummets. I wonder if they nerfed some degree of functionality with the 430's radio features to make the ST-E3-RT still worth buying...

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > B&H product photos show two different shots of the LCD screen lit up - one orange with "Slave" icon and one green with "master" icon.
> ...


I still can't believe it. 
But if it's true, that'll be really great news.
(And I put two of them on my wish list  )


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2015)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function?
> ...



Smaller size? Weather sealing?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



Ahh... but do we know whether the new flash has focus assist beam which the ST-E3-RT does not have? If so... my ST-E3-RT is my new paper weight.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Ahh... but do we know whether the new flash has focus assist beam which the ST-E3-RT does not have? If so... my ST-E3-RT is my new paper weight.



Unless Canon puts in writing...

"You can only one control one other flash with a 430. For multiple flash radio control, please buy a 600 or ST-E3-RT"

...I am guessing that the price of the ST-E3-RT will plummet.

- A


----------



## lw (Jul 8, 2015)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function?
> ...



The ST-E3-RT is both small, and weather/dust sealed.

Neither of which the 430EX III RT is.

So it still has its place.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jul 8, 2015)

1) I have a silly comment: *that flash is ugly in form* (without style and from all angles!). I hope its design is mostly user-interface oriented and that's why it is just so lacking in form (it doesn't even look like a Canon product...).
2) Also, way to go Canon to add extra functionality in this guy! I enjoy my ST-E3 and 600 EX RTs and the system makes sense, so glad to see it here.
3) Also, maybe this means RT ability will show up in 1D series and 5D because if they are putting it here, they aren't protecting any of the "pro" level lighting products and might as well put it in the bodies as a pro feature. Here's hoping!


----------



## Diko (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> TDP just confirmed that it's a radio master as well:
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15411


 Thanks for sharing! 
I am confused by: * but slave function only in optical transmission*... What is the meaning of this?



Hjalmarg1 said:


> Very good refresh to Canon speedlite lineup. The old version was already showing age.



What I read - faster recycling and RADIO mode.

I see NO TTL 3, no other improvements in features. Please explain whu should I go with EX 3 instead of cheaper EX 2 (as secondary flashes). 

Now I avoid China radio transmitters. But I took the risk with haehnel and so far after a year of usage I find them better than *Pocket Wizzards* They even have better range.

*PocketWizard face Tuff competition*

*Review in German*

*A brief one for native speakers* ;-)

I feel no need to update to ex 3 for the sake of RADIO. Even better I will get a few more cheaper EX2s


----------



## weilin (Jul 8, 2015)

Diko said:


> I am confused by: * but slave function only in optical transmission*... What is the meaning of this?


It means in RT mode, it's both master and slave. in the old mode (optical mode, like the 580EX) it can only be a slave.


----------



## applecider (Jul 8, 2015)

Radio master. So much for corporate public relation writers.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 8, 2015)

Transmitter _OR_ slave?

*SOLD*


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh... but do we know whether the new flash has focus assist beam which the ST-E3-RT does not have? If so... my ST-E3-RT is my new paper weight.
> ...




If you're shooting in good light, you dont need the FAB. As well, you can pop the st-e3 in your pocket, of which you can certainly not do with the new 430. Hell, just carry them both, and you're covered for all kinds of situations.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice job Canon! I've been considering picking up an additional flash for backgrounds and rim lighting and this should do the trick nicely for my tiny home studio. I'm also surprised that this will do radio triggering, but welcome the functionality at the reasonable price point it is.


----------



## MadHungarian (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a bit disappointed though. I was waiting for this new smaller flash, because I had this idea I'd be able to use it radio-wireless from my 6D. But now I find out that my 6D doesn't do radio-wireless master by itself. I have no idea where I got the idea the 6D did. Oh well. I'll probably buy the flash anyway, because I want something smaller/lighter than my 580ex but more capable than my little 270ex. I guess I can still throw in my tiny 90ex if I want to use the new flash remotely.


----------



## George D. (Jul 8, 2015)

AE-1Burnham said:


> I have a silly comment: *that flash is ugly in form* (without style and from all angles!). I hope its design is mostly user-interface oriented and that's why it is just so lacking in form (it doesn't even look like a Canon product...).



Not silly at all. The Japanese have beauty as part of their design philosophy just as quality. Seems the constraints here are smaller size, lesser weight. Function above style.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

George D. said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > I have a silly comment: *that flash is ugly in form* (without style and from all angles!). I hope its design is mostly user-interface oriented and that's why it is just so lacking in form (it doesn't even look like a Canon product...).
> ...



Seriously -- what do you want on it, a dorsal fin? A spoiler? Sleek European styling?

- A


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Seriously -- what do you want on it, a dorsal fin? A spoiler? Sleek European styling?
> 
> - A



Lol - I was envisioning my camera with a nice spoiler on it. Now I need the flame decals for my 70-200.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously -- what do you want on it, a dorsal fin? A spoiler? Sleek European styling?
> ...



Yeah, but I'm admittedly a jerk about all aesthetics with camera gear. People rave about how the Sigma Art lenses look, yet all I think of those shiny clean surfaces is that they aren't a nice textured surface for my hands.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 9, 2015)

I always thought it makes sense to use a lighter flash, lower power on the camera, and use some high-powered slaves, off camera.

Canon finally realized it.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I love how the Art lenses look. The ones I can't stand are the old-look lenses: 17-55, 15-85, 28-135, the ones like those. Those just make me want to vomit. And most of what Nikon puts out.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 9, 2015)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting development. So now it appears to have master and slave function?
> ...



Agreed. Think I'll sell my ST-E3-RT quickly before the value drops off a cliff. I don't really use it that much anyway.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 10, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I think, there is some confusion here between
> A) (synchronized) remote release of camera shutters which is possible via the Canon RT protocol
> and
> B) Remote triggering of other E-TTL flashes via wireless link (optical or radio/RT).
> ...



I"m thinking the same thing. I mean, if this cheaper model can do everything the 600RT can for less money...why buy the more $$ 600RT?

cayenne


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 10, 2015)

cayenne said:


> I"m thinking the same thing. I mean, if this cheaper model can do everything the 600RT can for less money...why buy the more $$ 600RT?
> cayenne



Yeah, but do we know that? Is 'radio master' a global/binary 'yes' to everything you need? Is there a crappier version of radio master that we don't know about yet -- any chance the 430 has a limited range / power / battery life / # of channels compared to the ST-E3-RT or 600 EX-RT?

Again, I'm not a flash guy, but a detailed spec sheet (or better yet, a manual) might settle this for you.

- A


----------



## eninja (Jul 11, 2015)

Next, 270ex III - RT.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 15, 2015)

eninja said:


> Next, 270ex III - RT.



Plus RT-master capability in every EOS body. 
And a cheap, small RT-transmitter to make any ETTL-strobe useable as a radio-triggered slave in an RT setup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > Next, 270ex III - RT.
> ...



And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > eninja said:
> ...



of course highly innovative "self-lubricating lens caps" http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/07/patent-lubricating-canon-body-cap/ are much more important for Canon and their customers than massively expanding a major unique sales proposition like an excellent radio-remote ETTL flash system ...


----------

